# blackout time for hair algae?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would do a minimum of 3 days. Be sure that absolutely no light enters your aquarium during this time.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would do a minimum of 3 days. Be sure that absolutely no light enters your aquarium during this time.


would hair algae ever go away? if i just ignore it and let it run its course.

Tank is about a month old, it started with diatom algae and it progress to hair and green spot algae.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Heh, you definitely don't want to ignore it. You'll have a tank full of nothing but it if you do. It's usually a sign of a imbalance either with ur nutrients(lacking) or light(too much)

A 3-4 day blackout will wipe it out, but you still need to balance everything to keep it at bay


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> Heh, you definitely don't want to ignore it. You'll have a tank full of nothing but it if you do. It's usually a sign of a imbalance either with ur nutrients(lacking) or light(too much)
> 
> A 3-4 day blackout will wipe it out, but you still need to balance everything to keep it at bay



my nutrient is definitely not lacking cause i just got an amonia spike, plus i use topsoil and kitty litter clay. I know my mineral level is off the chart cause my plants are growing very vigorously despite crappy c02 supply. All my plants are turning red, i mean BLOOD red. Im sure i have too much nutrients especially Fe.

been dosing excel to fight the algae, right now its mostly on my hardwood and on some rotalia leaves. It hasn't over taken my tank yet but its definitely growing.

I did alot of online search and it seen that many people were able to get rid of their hair algae by letting it run its course, but i also seen hair algae completly take over a tank.


----------

